# Where to find Union Forces



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

So I have been trying to decide what bindings I want to buy and Ive decided on some union forces. The only problem is I cant find them anywhere. Ive googled it and looked at all the online retailers the Union site listed and they were all out of stock. Im looking for the L/XL size in green. I tried looking for retail stores near me that carries union too but the closest one is 2 hours away. Does anyone know when the sites will restock or am I out of luck untill the '11s drop? Id rather get the '10s cuz they will probably be cheaper that way. Any help is appreciated thanks.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Union Force Snowboard Bindings 2010


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Union Force Snowboard Bindings 2010


Thanks but that only comes in white. I don't mean to be picky but if I'm gonna spend that kinda money on a pair of bindings i want to like the color. I guess my main question is if I wait awhile will they come back in stock. But if someone knows a way to get them now that'd b sweet too.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

luke89 said:


> Thanks but that only comes in white. I don't mean to be picky but if I'm gonna spend that kinda money on a pair of bindings i want to like the color. I guess my main question is if I wait awhile will they come back in stock. But if someone knows a way to get them now that'd b sweet too.


Sorry dude. I saw the green picture and "in stock" so I assumed that the green ones were in.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The greens are pretty much gone...I'd look on ebay. The rad colorways for next year are yellow and blue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a dealer locator page on their site (it found one in my area and I'm in Tennessee). I'd also look at sierrasnowboards.com if you can't find any elsewhere. They collaborated with union to make a set of union/sierra bindings. And also google: union force bindings - Google Product Search


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Sorry dude. I saw the green picture and "in stock" so I assumed that the green ones were in.


I did the same thing lol. I was pretty pumped and went to order them and it said white L/XL. Its cool though I appreciate the help.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if the green colorway will be available when they come out with next seasons? I saw Extremo said yellow and blue would be available but what about green. But I would much rather get the '10s because it would be cheaper I think. Also i checked the local retailer listings and the closest to me is 2 hours away but they out too. Anyone know of a website that might have them?


----------



## SpeechRider (Mar 18, 2010)

Go to Craiglook: Craigslist Search. It searches every CL site in the US.

A guy on there a couple of weeks ago had a pair of green Forces for $70 somewhere in MN. Lakeville, MN, I think? He might still have them.

Also, on this forum's classifieds, a member was selling a pair of Force SLs as of last week.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

My local shoppe has them on hand. You can buy online, but beware.. They won't come cheap. They're the kind of shop you have to walk into to get a deal.

Link.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

karmatose said:


> My local shoppe has them on hand. You can buy online, but beware.. They won't come cheap. They're the kind of shop you have to walk into to get a deal.
> 
> Link.


WOW. You werent kidding they charge a shit load. Their only 200 new. Thanks for the link but I cant pay $100 over retail. I just dont think its a fair price. Im sure in the store their more reasonably priced but for that price ill wait till next season and buy the '11s. I was hoping for the '10s to save money but if not oh well. If anyone knows anything id appreciate it though. Thanks


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Keep in mind, it is Canadian dollars. But yeah, their prices are way out of line for end of season. I tell ya what. I know they'll still have some come their end of season sale in a month or so. If they do, maybe I can pick them up for you. Keep me posted.

*edit: I might also be able to pop over and see what kind of a deal I can manage right now if you're in a hurry.


----------



## SpeechRider (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you overlook my earlier reply about the guy in MN with the exact bindings you're looking for? Seems like this option would be at least worth checking out for you. You might as well e-mail to see if he still has his green Forces and if he'd ship them. (Of course, it's kind of a crapshoot with CL sellers as to honesty--but if you chat on the phone you could maybe get a gut-level sense of that.)


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

SpeechRider said:


> Did you overlook my earlier reply about the guy in MN with the exact bindings you're looking for? Seems like this option would be at least worth checking out for you. You might as well e-mail to see if he still has his green Forces and if he'd ship them. (Of course, it's kind of a crapshoot with CL sellers as to honesty--but if you chat on the phone you could maybe get a gut-level sense of that.)


I did email him and he hasnt emailed me back so idk. Im leaning towards buying them new if I cant see them in person. Ive looked on my local Craigslist too and no luck. But thanks for the help


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

karmatose said:


> Keep in mind, it is Canadian dollars. But yeah, their prices are way out of line for end of season. I tell ya what. I know they'll still have some come their end of season sale in a month or so. If they do, maybe I can pick them up for you. Keep me posted.
> 
> *edit: I might also be able to pop over and see what kind of a deal I can manage right now if you're in a hurry.


Ok I appreciate that. You actually gave me the idea of going on to unions site and looking up local stores. A few have online stores that dont show up on a google search. So ive been looking there. A few even said they could order things. So i saved them and will call them when I get a chance. So thankyou very much for that. Also if I dont have any luck in a month I will PM you but im in the midwest U.S. so if that stores in Canada sending those bindings through customs would be a huge hastle and probably cost like $80 so idk. But I really appreciate your help. If I would have known these things sold out like this I woulda bought them a month ago.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

If I send them as a gift there'd be no duty. And sending Canada Post would be no more than $20. Food for thought. 

Anyway, keep me posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

drive the two hours... seriously. I drove 3 1/2 for a deal on some datas. (125)


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

karmatose said:


> If I send them as a gift there'd be no duty. And sending Canada Post would be no more than $20. Food for thought.
> 
> Anyway, keep me posted.


Thank you very much. I appreciate all your help. What I'm going to do is call a few stores in my tristate area and see if they have them in stock. The closest store is about a 2 and a half hour drive so if they have them ill drive. If not the other stores are like 5hrs so ill ask if theyd be willing to ship the bindings to me. Ill find out if any of these stores has them and if not i will probably hit you up and see if your store still has them. Again thanks for being so cool.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

if you want green forces you'll have to buy 10's. no green forces for 11


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

return2heaven said:


> if you want green forces you'll have to buy 10's. no green forces for 11


Really damn. Well i mean im not buying them just for the color. I really like the bindings. How do you know that the wont come out with green again? Id just like to read about it too


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

luke89 said:


> Really damn. Well i mean im not buying them just for the color. I really like the bindings. How do you know that the wont come out with green again? Id just like to read about it too


Seeing next year's catalog assures they won't be available in green. The black and white will be available, and they're offering the yellow and blue, as stated earlier in this thread, as their different colours for next year. They also won't be making the Data's next year.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Where did you find the catalog. Id just like to see what will be coming out too. I checked the site and couldnt find it. Thanks
Edit: Nevermind I think I found it. I saw the blue ones and such. Idk if I dont have any luck ill just order an '11 color scheme. Not that concerned about the color. Just thought the green would be dope with my jibstick. But its not really about how it looks. Practically first haha


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

South of the North: 2011 Union Force

YouTube - Union Bindings 2011 New Bindings | SIA Denver 2010


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn, I regret not buying the green forces in M/L on Sierra for $150 last month! At least I got them in black. :thumbsup:


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Will the forces fit my K2 Maysis boots? 

I've been reading to just buy K2 bindings since I have k2 boots. :dunno::dunno:


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Csanto23 said:


> Will the forces fit my K2 Maysis boots?
> 
> I've been reading to just buy K2 bindings since I have k2 boots. :dunno::dunno:


Whats wrong with K2 bindings. I have force SL's and K2 autos from this year, and the K2s are superior......by far!


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

can anyone give me a recommendation for union size for a 9.5 vans boot. been getting a lot of votes for m/l. a little unsure which to get now. also the fact that there are some l/xl floating around the net is making me upsize. i ride a l/xl rome binding right now, so i figure that might be ok.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

bunky said:


> can anyone give me a recommendation for union size for a 9.5 vans boot. been getting a lot of votes for m/l. a little unsure which to get now. also the fact that there are some l/xl floating around the net is making me upsize. i ride a l/xl rome binding right now, so i figure that might be ok.


You're in a tough size to match to Union bindings. I was in a size 9 Vans BFB and the m/l fit perfectly but I bought a size 10 Van Andreas Wiig's and had to make quite a few adjustments to get them to fit. In the end they do but I was required to turn my baseplate disk so the slots run edge to edge and slide the baseplate back about 1cm to get my boot centered. Now that I can't slide the bindings out anymore I was forced to bring my stance in. I'll prob go with the l/xl next year so I can put my stance back out at 25in.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

bunky said:


> can anyone give me a recommendation for union size for a 9.5 vans boot. been getting a lot of votes for m/l. a little unsure which to get now. also the fact that there are some l/xl floating around the net is making me upsize. i ride a l/xl rome binding right now, so i figure that might be ok.


Hmmm.. I have a pair of Vans Matlocks Size 9 and they fit perfectly in M/L Union Forces.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

damn, seems like m/l is the way to go.

guess i might have till next year.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

I found some black m/l demos from the C3 website if you're interested. DEMO 09-10 FORCE? Black M/L You can try entering code "shay" to get another 15% off and free shipping.


----------

